# Decent Bandsaw for the Price...With Some Modifications



## dbhost

I'm not a huge fan of 9 or 10 inch band saws. I just hope your experience with this didn't sour you to say a Central Machinery 14" band saw. I have had one for a few years and love it. The OEM blades are garbage, but that is true of almost all band saws… Just swap good blades and cool blocks at it and you are fine…

Of course if you can find a Grizzly G0555X, or better yet a Powermatic on the cheap then go for it!


----------



## lab7654

I'm considering the Central Machinery 14" saw, due to the mostly positive reviews I've seen. It's either that or one of the cheaper Grizzlys.


----------



## patcollins

A small saw such as this should only go up to 1/4 inch blades due to the force you need to properly tension the blade. I have a 9 inch skill taht is a pretty decent saw, but made the mistake of buying a 3/8" blade for it.


----------



## Tennessee

I believe the 14" Central Machinery saws are just about duplicates of the old Reliant 14" saws, which I bought one in 1999 and it still runs today in my shop. I've added a Porter Cable which was a mistake, and soon plan on a large 12" resaw Grizzly, but after adding a set of upper bearings years ago, the Reliant has held up fine. It did poop it's start switch, which today looks the same on the Central as the Reliant. That is the only thing that gave me trouble, save that I added upper bearing guides.
I paid $299 for my Reliant back in 1999. When I get the Grizzly in a few weeks, I plan on putting the Reliant on Craigslist for $150-175. 
I don't see why you would have any problems with a Central Machinery 14". But think about putting on upper bearing guides, it made all the difference in stability. In the meantime, have fun with your benchtop. When properly set up with a thin blade, after you get the bigger saw it will make a great small part cutting machine.


----------



## lab7654

*patcollins*
The tension mechanism does a surprisingly well job of handling the 1/2" blade, but you are right, smaller blades are definitely better.

*Tennessee*
I've never heard of the Reliant brand… will definitely check them out. The more options the better.


----------



## Dusty56

Reliant brand is now extinct…it was sold by WoodWorkers Warehouse before they went out of business.
They often come up on Craigslist.

I also can't see using a 1/2" blade on your tiny saw.That is the maximum recommended size to use on a lot of 14" saws.


----------



## lab7654

Yeah, after a bit of research I see that Dusty is right. No hits on any Reliant saws. As for the 1/2" blade again, it does seem a bit odd that a 1/2" blade would work, and it really doesn't capacity wise, but I have ripped a decent amount of red oak with it and it seems to work fine. The blade itself, a Timberwolf, is superb and probably the only reason I haven't thrown this saw out the door.


----------



## Dusty56

The Timberwolves are lower tension blades to start with , so that may be the reason it works for you.


----------



## lab7654

You're probably right, although the tension is pretty much maxed out. Not surprising there.


----------



## themelster

Anyone know if the Carter Stablizer STD2 fits this 9" band saw?


----------



## Loco

Putting a stabilizer on that bandsaw is like putting Centerline racing wheels on a shopping cart.


----------



## Dusty56

LOL , Loco : )


----------



## lab7654

He's right though, as time goes on I have to really convince myself that tossing this thing in the dumpster isn't the right thing to do.


----------

